# Rocky Mountain Stahl Familie



## stefanbecker76 (25. September 2016)

1996 er Hammer Race 

 1996 er altitude t.o. 
1995 er Hammer 

 1996 er Hammer


----------



## ilovemyrocky (28. September 2016)

Nice. 
So ein Altitude t.o. fehlt mir noch in meinem Portfolio.
Dann hätte ich ein Vertex, Element und Altitude in gelb/rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanbecker76 (28. September 2016)

Tja das glaube ich aber leider unverkäuflich


----------



## robbi_n (28. September 2016)

So in etwa


----------



## stefanbecker76 (28. September 2016)

Haha prima das ist eine schöne Sammlung , meine bezieht sich auf 96 und Stahl , hoffe das der Winter die Zeit bringt alle Räder fahrbar zu bekommen


----------



## ilovemyrocky (28. September 2016)

Das Bild habe ich schon mal gesehen.
Genau so eins würde ich auch gerne machen können.



robbi_n schrieb:


> So in etwa


----------



## robbi_n (29. September 2016)

In Stahl hab ich noch das ein oder andere Kanadische


----------



## stefanbecker76 (25. November 2017)

Und die Sammlung wächst und wächst


----------

